# Salmonella--Coming to a School Near You?



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Salmonella--Coming to a School Near You?



> Two news stories in one week about salmonella outbreaks...wow. First it was Foster Farms, which was shut down due to cock roaches and antibiotic resistant salmonella and this time it is Tyson, who has recalled 34,000lbs of tainted chicken. The Foster Farms chicken made more than 400 people sick and the Tyson outbreak has made seven people ill so...


Read more about this article here...


----------

